# Orchestral tools free gift



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2022)

What you going to buy with your 25 voucher?


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 21, 2022)

Love the annual gift but if there isn't one last promotion (other than the new library) I'd be pretty surprised and disappointed. Holding onto that voucher until it's clear whether there's a sale or not.


----------



## wlinart (Dec 21, 2022)

Just bought the percussion ensembles from ark 3. Combined with the edu discount i paid €1,69 for 23 percussion instruments


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 21, 2022)

Where do you get this voucher?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2022)

I didn’t get any email. Maybe I am no longer on a distribution list


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 21, 2022)

LOL! It JUST popped into my mailbox. Wasn't there a minute ago, I checked.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 21, 2022)

I also haven't gotten mine yet (?), but the plan is to get the THB solo trombone. Last year I got the THB solo horn.

Edit: Got it and purchased the solo trombone as planned.


----------



## Evans (Dec 21, 2022)

I might nab a "single instrument" purchase from Drones. Always nice to have more... stuff.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 21, 2022)

If it’s like the last few years it’s just a code that pretty much anyone can use.

Who wants to spread Christmas cheer throughout the forum and share the code?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 21, 2022)

wlinart said:


> Just bought the percussion ensembles from ark 3. Combined with the edu discount i paid €1,69 for 23 percussion instruments


Think I might do this as well. good choice


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Dec 21, 2022)

Was going to ask the same… would make me very happy!


AMBi said:


> If it’s like the last few years it’s just a code that pretty much anyone can use.
> 
> Who wants to spread Christmas cheer throughout the forum and share the code?


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 21, 2022)

Just got the Icy section of Salu to layer with pianos


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 21, 2022)

I’m thinking either eternal vocals or solo opera


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> What you going to buy with your 25 voucher?


the VAT on a product  

But more seriously, i hope they will do a big sale (berlin bundle perhaps?  )


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 21, 2022)

wlinart said:


> Just bought the percussion ensembles from ark 3. Combined with the edu discount i paid €1,69 for 23 percussion instruments


I'm a total copycat, did the same as you w/my EDU... you saved me time actually, wasn't sure what to get!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 21, 2022)

Those who have Salu, if you could only have one of the patches that are around this price range which would u get?

Interested in the kannel, or the kannel harp and piano patch etc.

Open to suggestions.


----------



## Orlu (Dec 21, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Love the annual gift but if there isn't one last promotion (other than the new library) I'd be pretty surprised and disappointed. Holding onto that voucher until it's clear whether there's a sale or not.


Same here, I've been holding on to most of my spending money this Black Friday for a Berlin sale. Maybe for New Years, pretty please?  @OrchestralTools


----------



## Loerpert (Dec 21, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Those who have Salu, if you could only have one of the patches that are around this price range which would u get?
> 
> Interested in the kannel, or the kannel harp and piano patch etc.
> 
> Open to suggestions.


The Kannel would be my choice. Or the cello.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 21, 2022)

AMBi said:


> If it’s like the last few years it’s just a code that pretty much anyone can use.
> 
> Who wants to spread Christmas cheer throughout the forum and share the code?


*hh-ot-25-2022*

Got LA Studio Male Soul Choir🙂


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 21, 2022)

pacificlover69 said:


> Omg amazing 😍 so generous of OT. They are the best Developer ever, I think I am going to get Berlin Strings 🤩🤩🤩



Because it’s 25 euro off?


----------



## Markastellor (Dec 21, 2022)

In the past they have had a sale right around Christmas, but usually it had something to do with the Metropolis series. They did that early this year. I think I'll hang on to my voucher just a while to see what's coming. They expire on January 5th though.

Thanks OT!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> *hh-ot-25-2022*
> 
> Got LA Studio Male Soul Choir🙂


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 21, 2022)

Anyone have Ark 4 ? I'm interested in the high strings or the string orchestra...


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 21, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> Anyone have Ark 4 ? I'm interested in the high strings or the string orchestra...


best Ark IMHO. I think those string/brass/wind orchestras are not the way to go unfortunately. The string sections very much ARE the way to go if you're already interested.


----------



## wlinart (Dec 21, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I'm a total copycat, did the same as you w/my EDU... you saved me time actually, wasn't sure what to get!


Awesome, glad to be of service. Enjoy the instruments!


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 21, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> best Ark IMHO. I think those string/brass/wind orchestras are not the way to go unfortunately. The string sections very much ARE the way to go if you're already interested.


Cheers dude. I'll grab the high strings then 👍


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2022)

Even though I have a few choirs now, I am tempted by one of the Ark choirs. Does anyone know if there is a particular standout choir from the collection?


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 21, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> In the past they have had a sale right around Christmas, but usually it had something to do with the Metropolis series. They did that early this year. I think I'll hang on to my voucher just a while to see what's coming. They expire on January 5th though.
> 
> Thanks OT!


I'm googling now to see if they did anything consistently this late in the year and I'm not seeing much unfortunately. Anyone have old posts or something to confirm they wait until the 21st-25th to announce something?


----------



## Evans (Dec 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Even though I have a few choirs now, I am tempted by one of the Ark choirs. Does anyone know if there is a particular standout choir from the collection?


What choir(s) do you have from other devs? Might be a good idea to get something as far away from redundant as possible.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 21, 2022)

ok... so what's the deal with pacificlover69 lol. Account created today, posts getting deleted, recommending _against_ buying Pacific in another thread. Sorry for off topic but lmao.


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 21, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Just got the Icy section of Salu to layer with pianos


That's what I'm getting to make more custom "frozen pianos", plus
Icy should blend well with Originals Frozen Strings, LABS Frozen Strings and Orchestral Swarm.


----------



## Evans (Dec 21, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> ok... so what's the deal with pacificlover69 lol. Account created today, posts getting deleted, recommending _against_ buying Pacific in another thread. Sorry for off topic but lmao.


It's just a troll from Alex Moukala's discord.

Shit move, really. Don't fuck around with other people's money. Even if the OP of the other thread isn't being serious, someone else could come along, read it, and take the false advice.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2022)

Evans said:


> What choir(s) do you have from other devs? Might be a good idea to get something as far away from redundant as possible.


All of the 8Dio, except their epic one. Both the East West choirs, Tallinn choir and Genesis.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 21, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> ok... so what's the deal with pacificlover69 lol. Account created today, posts getting deleted, recommending _against_ buying Pacific in another thread. Sorry for off topic but lmao.


In his defense, the posts (except one) were deleted by me. Way too aggressive for a new member. (General rule for new members: Read more, post less.)

I'm familiar with Alex Moukala (seems like a good guy), but not his discord, and not this particular guy. We'll see how he responds. If it's poorly, ve haff vays of dealing viff dat.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2022)

I’m tempted by the female Ensemble from SALU for €3.84 👍


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 21, 2022)

I might get the Ark 2 Alto flute ensemble.


----------



## Evans (Dec 21, 2022)

Don't shy away from MODUS for individual instrument purchases, y'all. Daniel James has a great, long stream (uploaded to YouTube) on it.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Even though I have a few choirs now, I am tempted by one of the Ark choirs. Does anyone know if there is a particular standout choir from the collection?





Markrs said:


> All of the 8Dio, except their epic one. Both the East West choirs, Tallinn choir and Genesis.


Marks,
I would say Ark 1.
Most versatile and can do mf too, other then just loud.
Ark 2 is wonderful, but if you don’t have one, which can get loud and agile (staccatos), I would go for Ark 1.
Ark4 is more niche, Ark 5 more for fx.

If your not interested in loud at all, I would choose Ark2.

Women or men, your decision.


----------



## jeffn1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> *hh-ot-25-2022*
> 
> Got LA Studio Male Soul Choir🙂


Me too, to complement my LA Studio Female Soul Choir!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Marks,
> I would say Ark 1.
> Most versatile and can do mf too, other then just loud.
> Ark 2 is wonderful, but if you don’t have one, which can get loud and agile (staccatos), I would go for Ark 1.
> ...


Awesome, thank you. Normally I am not one for loud, but it is the only style I don’t actually have, so that might sway me in that direction.


----------



## mixedmoods (Dec 21, 2022)

Nice one! Spent it on completing Salu ...


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 21, 2022)

New problem to have is to try not to buy an individual instrument that might be 50% off next year with their new promotion


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 21, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> New problem to have is to try not to buy an individual instrument that might be 50% off next year with their new promotion


Ask your friendly fortune teller and good luck


----------



## Banquet (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm gradually working my way through Berlin Woodwinds Soloists with these vouchers. 214 Euro would complete the set - which is tempting... or maybe the flute and be good!!


----------



## ka00 (Dec 21, 2022)

Salut hello Salu cello.


----------



## Germain B (Dec 21, 2022)

I'll take my time to choose, but first things that came to mind :
-Miroire Basso Continuo
-Miroire Violas
-THB Bass Trombones a3


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 21, 2022)

Any recommendations for the Salu soundscapes soundscapes ? Especially as complement to habitat Mountain ?

Have listen a lot to all the demos but its hard to decide between:

- Icy (love most from the demo even if it does not sound "icy" to me  but simply great athmo)
- Evolving: thats what it sounds like but I am unsure of the "general" feeling (if there is one or its simply "evolving", "motion")
- Dreamstate: title suggested thats what I am looking for but sounds more like dark/nightmare mostly and thats not what I am looking for


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 21, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I'm gradually working my way through Berlin Woodwinds Soloists with these vouchers. 214 Euro would complete the set - which is tempting... or maybe the flute and be good!!


I've been doing the same thing with Modus. I might switch it up this time! It's fun to choose


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 21, 2022)

Solo Opera is tempting at the price.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> *hh-ot-25-2022*
> 
> Got LA Studio Male Soul Choir🙂


Thanks, man! For some reason I never get the codes but get everything else from OT 🤪 

With the EDU discount I was able to pick up the solo cello from Salu for free! Merry Christmas


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I've been doing the same thing with Modus. I might switch it up this time! It's fun to choose


Don't you mean Modulus?  What are your recommendations? I have the high and low strings, low brass and choirs so far...


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 21, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Don't you mean Modulus?  What are your recommendations? I have the high and low strings, low brass and choirs so far...


LOL. I <8 you Futchi!

I have Female Choir, both Shakuhachi, and the Vibraphone Ens. All are great. I think @doctoremmet has the whole thing though, he should chime in 

I was looking at the strings, maybe low... is the detache legato good? Like a good flavor to add to my Berlin String Bundle palette?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Even though I have a few choirs now, I am tempted by one of the Ark choirs. Does anyone know if there is a particular standout choir from the collection?


I like especially the women in Ark 2. Nice all around soft choir. It’s not an Ark choir but both men and women in Tallinn are also great.


----------



## ism (Dec 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Even though I have a few choirs now, I am tempted by one of the Ark choirs. Does anyone know if there is a particular standout choir from the collection?


The ark 4 men are also quite faubuous for some completely over the top operatic dramatics. 

And of course Tallinn is spectacular.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 21, 2022)

No email here either, weird.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Marks,
> I would say Ark 1.
> Most versatile and can do mf too, other then just loud.
> Ark 2 is wonderful, but if you don’t have one, which can get loud and agile (staccatos), I would go for Ark 1.
> ...


The men in Ark 2 are basses and so limited in range. So they are not a perfect match to the Ark 2 women. Ark 1 choirs are indeed good but their overlap with other choirs is fairly high (though the OT choirs are exceptionally easy to use).


----------



## Marsen (Dec 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> LOL. I <8 you Futchi!
> 
> I have Female Choir, both Shakuhachi, and the Vibraphone Ens. All are great. I think @doctoremmet has the whole thing though, he should chime in
> 
> I was looking at the strings, maybe low... is the detache legato good? Like a good flavor to add to my Berlin String Bundle palette?


Full Modus here.
Vibes & Glock is a must. And of course Klingon choir .


----------



## Evans (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Vibes & Glock is a must.


This one sounds very _magical_ to me.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Full Modus here.
> Vibes & Glock is a must. And of course Klingon choir .


There are a lot of great patches in this library. I especially like the tensions and the transitions. I use the horn transition patch all the time. It’s rather magical.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 21, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Don't you mean Modulus?  What are your recommendations? I have the high and low strings, low brass and choirs so far...


Haha, Modulus, recorded on Romulus besingen by Klingons on Qo'noS


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 21, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> No email here either, weird.


*hh-ot-25-2022*
Same code for everyone.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 21, 2022)

I need some of that hh-ot-9999-2022


----------



## Marsen (Dec 21, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> There are a lot of great patches in this library. I especially like the tensions and the transitions. I use the horn transition patch all the time. It’s rather magical.


Fully agree.
Tensions and transitions are good for underscoring, and I usually keep the tonality same start > end. It’s to repetitive/ recognizable otherwise.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 21, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The men in Ark 2 are basses and so limited in range. So they are not a perfect match to the Ark 2 women. Ark 1 choirs are indeed good but their overlap with other choirs is fairly high (though the OT choirs are exceptionally easy to use).


I suggested ark 1 to Markrs, because he seems to have already the softer choirs, but no powerful and agile ones.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm guessing a lot of people will be picking up the Tallinn male choir to go with the female choir they bought this summer @ 50% off.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 21, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> *hh-ot-25-2022*
> Same code for everyone.


Thanks! I didn't catch the spoiler earlier in the thread... Much appreciated!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 21, 2022)

Hey how come Berlin Harpsichord is not on sine? Was thinking of miriore plus a harpsichord but can't find it


----------



## gallantknight (Dec 21, 2022)

This came at the perfect time. I was just working on a piece where I needed a ukulele, so I used the gift voucher to get the Andea 8-string ukulele for free. Excited to download and see how well it works for me. Thank you to Orchestral Tools for the gift.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 21, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> I'm googling now to see if they did anything consistently this late in the year and I'm not seeing much unfortunately. Anyone have old posts or something to confirm they wait until the 21st-25th to announce something?


I don’t think they’re consistent about the timing of sales. Here’s last year’s thread:






Metropolis Ark 5 is out now! Buy the entire Series on SINE in one bundle now!


So, the secret is out. Metropolis Ark 5 is the end of an era! A big thank you to everyone who joined us for the Premiere. Putting it together was a lot of fun, and we really enjoyed some of your speculation on what we were up to (kudos to those who guessed correctly!). Metropolis Ark 5 is...




vi-control.net





That was on December 17, 2021. Nonetheless, I see no harm in waiting to buy, as long as you don’t wait until after the coupon expires on January 5, 2023. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 21, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> Anyone have Ark 4 ? I'm interested in the high strings or the string orchestra...


I like the Low Strings even more. They are super punchy and lively


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 21, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Hey how come Berlin Harpsichord is not on sine? Was thinking of miriore plus a harpsichord but can't find it


Agree...i am also waiting for the Sphere/Runs libs to come to SINE as well...a couple of patches from those libs would have been great to buy with the voucher as well.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> I suggested ark 1 to Markrs, because he seems to have already the softer choirs, but no powerful and agile ones.


Yes, Ark 1 makes sense given what he already has and he doesn’t seem to have a choir that can go full bore.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 21, 2022)

Hmh, I bought Solo Opera but they didn't send me a Kontakt license at all, just the Sine player one


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 21, 2022)

Got Umbra for -40% EDU discount and -25€ voucher 

26€ library

Thank you, OT!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 21, 2022)

Couldn't decide on one, so I grabbed the Solo Cello from Salu for 12 euros and grabbed the kannel harp & piano patch. Figured they'd go nicely together for arrangements of the darker senses.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 21, 2022)

& I made a great choice! In Love!

Kannel, Harp, Piano, Cello, & Bob.


View attachment kannel, harp, piano, & Bob .mp3


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> LOL. I <8 you Futchi!
> 
> I have Female Choir, both Shakuhachi, and the Vibraphone Ens. All are great. I think @doctoremmet has the whole thing though, he should chime in
> 
> I was looking at the strings, maybe low... is the detache legato good? Like a good flavor to add to my Berlin String Bundle palette?


The Low Strings detache legato is actually surprisingly good for a library that mostly is dedicated to less traditional stuff like Modus... the tone has a very unique quality to it, and because of that, i guess in line with the scope of the library, the sustain patches, even the non evolving ones like the sustain wide and soft, are really good for drones like stuff...and for that particular, and very niche, use case, they are better than the other more detailed cello/basses libs that i have, all that being said, i am not sure if it would be all that useful since you already have the Berlin Strings Bundle.

View attachment ModusLowStringsDroneVI.mp3

View attachment ModusLowStringsLegatoVI.mp3

The first one is just the plain Sustain Wide patch.
The second one is the detache legato, keep in mind, before considering buying it also, that the legato patch only has 2 dynamic layers, and they are P and F...so the gap is very large for the transition.
Both examples are only the Tree mic and mod-wheel, no processing at all and no expression.

However, if you dont have them yet, i think, personally, to really have a different sound from the Berlin Bundle, the Low strings form Ark 1, 2 and 3, might be a better choice for most people.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> & I made a great choice! In Love!
> 
> Kannel, Harp, Piano, Cello, & Bob.
> 
> ...


Bob?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 21, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Hmh, I bought Solo Opera but they didn't send me a Kontakt license at all, just the Sine player one



If you want both, you have to buy the Konktakt version, then pay a crossgrade fee to get the Sine version.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 21, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> If you want both, you have to buy the Konktakt version, then pay a crossgrade fee to get the Sine version.


I only want the kontakt version, I now see there was a tiny text link under the buy button I should have clicked instead of the buy button


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Bob?


Twin Peaks reference haha!


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 21, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I only want the kontakt version, I now see there was a tiny text link under the buy button I should have clicked instead of the buy button


OT support is usually pretty good, they do not offer refunds for libraries (same as most of the industry, sadly)...however, i am sure they will find a way to give you at least some discount for the Kontakt version or for something else that you want of similar price.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> LOL. I <8 you Futchi!
> 
> I have Female Choir, both Shakuhachi, and the Vibraphone Ens. All are great. I think @doctoremmet has the whole thing though, he should chime in
> 
> I was looking at the strings, maybe low... is the detache legato good? Like a good flavor to add to my Berlin String Bundle palette?


Low strings are good, although tbh I use the detache less than the quiet amd wide sutains and the tension/transitions patches, all of which are really nice. Yeah both Shakuhachi sound great, will have to pick one up soon!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 21, 2022)

picked up Violins I from Berlin Con Sordino to see how they sound against others I have.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Bob?



Bob’s your uncle.

Voilà!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JohnS (Dec 21, 2022)

Any comments on LA Sessions Upright Bass?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 21, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> OT support is usually pretty good, they do not offer refunds for libraries (same as most of the industry, sadly)...however, i am sure they will find a way to give you at least some discount for the Kontakt version or for something else that you want of similar price.


I guess they can just switch it to the kontakt version if they're the same price or I can just cancel the whole thing through my credit card company


----------



## constaneum (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm waiting for their Xmas sales....any idea whether they'll have one this year? Hoping the Berlin Series will be on sale


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 21, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I guess they can just switch it to the kontakt version if they're the same price or I can just cancel the whole thing through my credit card company


Isn't there some kind of thing in Europe where you can get a refund if you don't download it or something.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 21, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Isn't there some kind of thing in Europe where you can get a refund if you don't download it or something.


Yes, that’s also mentioned on OT’s page, I didn’t start the download so I should be covered, I guess it’s also a part of the 14 day refund law of products bought through the internet. The page is a bit misleading, since the tech specs mention that it works on kontakt, so pressing a button that says buy should give you that version, or present you with the options after pressing it


----------



## Kony (Dec 21, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Yes, that’s also mentioned on OT’s page, I didn’t start the download so I should be covered, I guess it’s also a part of the 14 day refund law of products bought through the internet. The page is a bit misleading, since the tech specs mention that it works on kontakt, so pressing a button that says buy should give you that version, or present you with the options after pressing it


Can you cancel and re-buy the Kontakt version?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 21, 2022)

I went for the Solo Percussion in Ark 3! After 40% discount I got it for free. So 26 solo percussion instruments. Including: 4 Gran Casas and 2 marching bass drums for free.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 21, 2022)

Not only that but those Gran Casas in just the Ark 3 solo percussion has 10RR and 6 dynamics!! In comparison AR Low Percussion has up to 12 RR and up to 10 dynamics. So the solo gran casas in that are close/not that far of in technical specs/sampling depth as to what you would get with AR Low Percussion. Yes you don't get so many mallet choices or microphone positions.


----------



## Marcster (Dec 21, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I’m thinking either eternal vocals or solo opera


I'm getting solo opera.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 21, 2022)

When purchasing individual 'Instruments' I seem to only be able to select one at a time for purchase. Was trying to use gift on multiple $22. selections. Is this an error on my end ?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> When purchasing individual 'Instruments' I seem to only be able to select one at a time for purchase. Was trying to use gift on multiple $22. selections. Is this an error on my end ?


Lasts checked you can only buy one item per transaction.


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 21, 2022)

Just to confirm if a product is less than 25 then none of that money gets saved over right? The code is a one time use? Turns out the kennel harp and piano is only 13 with the edu discount so I may need to look to something else to pickup

Thinking of picking up a single instrument from Berlin Brass to see how the SINE port sounds and judge the various critiques. Any highlights from BB? I have the JXL a6 horns from the earlier sine singles deal so I'm eyeing either a solo horn or other instruments


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 21, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> When purchasing individual 'Instruments' I seem to only be able to select one at a time for purchase. Was trying to use gift on multiple $22. selections. Is this an error on my end ?


I think it’s by design, I tried to select a few cheap ones last year but could only buy one at a time


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 21, 2022)

Only few pesos, but shame wanting Kannel, plus Kannel, Harp and Piano. 
Luv this Collection !
(_edi_t) Went with Kannel _ marvelous new, niche instrument ! ❣️


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Just to confirm if a product is less than 25 then none of that money gets saved over right? The code is a one time use? Turns out the kennel harp and piano is only 13 with the edu discount so I may need to look to something else to pickup
> 
> Thinking of picking up a single instrument from Berlin Brass to see how the SINE port sounds and judge the various critiques. Any highlights from BB? I have the JXL a6 horns from the earlier sine singles deal so I'm eyeing either a solo horn or other instruments


That’s the way it’s worked in past years. 

I’m meh on the BB Trombone 1. I prefer THB solo Trombone. I’m thinking of trying BB Trumpet 1 or getting the full THB.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 21, 2022)

I got the Men Choir from Ark 4. Sweet.


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 21, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I think it’s by design, I tried to select a few cheap ones last year but could only buy one at a time


Yup. There is no cart system implemented.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 21, 2022)

Got Evolving from Salu for free with the Gift Code. Absolutely beautiful! Love it! Thank you OT!


----------



## pranic (Dec 21, 2022)

Always a kind offer at this time of year. I do wish I could have purchased two instruments in the same transaction to max out the voucher -- but this time around it was just the Celesta from MODUS. I was going to tack on the $10 vibraphone+glock patch too. Thank you to @OrchestralTools for the freebie!


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 21, 2022)

Def liked those LA Session Celli. Used my Voucher on them. Excellent!


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm looking at the new Salu string quartet. I know they are ensemble articulations (though there appears to be some instrument distribution over the key range), but I quite like the close sound and irregularts.

Torn between that and the Female Ensemble . . .


----------



## Cdnalsi (Dec 21, 2022)

Nice! As a fan of the Time series I got Dreamstate from Salu. Sounds pretty dope!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Def liked those LA Session Celli. Used my Voucher on them. Excellent!


I might do the same since I got the violins last year!


----------



## Iondot (Dec 21, 2022)

What did I do wrong? I got no code. Shame, this might have pushed me into Salu.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 21, 2022)

Iondot said:


> What did I do wrong? I got no code. Shame, this might have pushed me into Salu.


You can have mine: hh-ot-25-2022

Merry xmas!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> You can have mine: hh-ot-25-2022
> 
> Merry xmas!


Wow so generous of you…


----------



## Iondot (Dec 21, 2022)

Seems like folks are looking for ways to spend money on something nice, but not too expensive with the $25 voucher. I'll put my plug in for what I consider OT's most underrated library: Whispers. I've found it to be extremely playable, expressive, and plays exceedingly nice with a little reverb splash (if you are into that kind of thing.)


----------



## cedricm (Dec 21, 2022)

I got Sub Drones for €1.20.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Dec 21, 2022)

Got Amber for 69€ with my Edu discount. Pretty, pretty, good.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 21, 2022)

I decided on the Low Brass Hymnium from Inspire 2. A very nice freebie indeed, thank you OT.


----------



## hayvel (Dec 22, 2022)

Anyone here who is familiar with 'Transit'? I stumbled upon this when browsing the OT catalogue and I think from the demos it sounds pretty nice for certain genres (thinking of music for video games). With the voucher, it is pretty cheap. But maybe someone can talk from her/his own experience.


----------



## Pincel (Dec 22, 2022)

Ended up getting the Men Choir from Ark 5. Sounds pretty lovely to my ears. I would have gotten a couple of flutes from Andea, but alas, they don't allow multiple items at once.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 22, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I got Sub Drones for €1.20.


Bargain!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 22, 2022)

hayvel said:


> Anyone here who is familiar with 'Transit'? I stumbled upon this when browsing the OT catalogue and I think from the demos it sounds pretty nice for certain genres (thinking of music for video games). With the voucher, it is pretty cheap. But maybe someone can talk from her/his own experience.


I was soo close to buying it instead of Umbra, liked the sound of the demos as well and the price seems right, but eventually realized that I have somewhat similar synth sounds that I yet haven't used. Another day. If anyone has a demo to share, I'll gladly listen.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 22, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> picked up Violins I from Berlin Con Sordino to see how they sound against others I have.


The Con Sords are on my future purchase list. Please share your thoughts, if you tried them.


----------



## grabauf (Dec 22, 2022)

Salu - Icy for free


----------



## Akoustecx (Dec 22, 2022)

Probably Arbos, though Radome is tempting.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 22, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> & I made a great choice! In Love!
> 
> Kannel, Harp, Piano, Cello, & Bob.
> 
> ...


He pulled the Lynch pin.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 22, 2022)

I'll likely get either the solo viola, solo piano or the Evolving pad from Salu. Since I'm going to get several a la carte items from it, this is a good way to start.


----------



## Tanarri (Dec 22, 2022)

Pincel said:


> Ended up getting the Men Choir from Ark 5. Sounds pretty lovely to my ears. I would have gotten a couple of flutes from Andea, but alas, they don't allow multiple items at once.


Wait, you can't use the voucher when having more than one item in your cart?


----------



## mussnig (Dec 22, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> Wait, you can't use the voucher when having more than one item in your cart?


Not exactly. The problem is that there is no "cart", which means that you can always only buy one item with each purchase.


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 22, 2022)

I think I'm going to use the voucher towards a purchase of Drones, instead of buying a SINE single. Wanted to buy it anyway.


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 22, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I'll likely get either the solo viola, solo piano or the Evolving pad from Salu. Since I'm going to get several a la carte items from it, this is a good way to start.


I'm also thinking about the Solo Viola or Solo Piano. But there is also lots of cool stuff in Time Macro and Micro. So difficult to pick one. I'm watching all of the walkthroughs again now.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Dec 22, 2022)

I am looking at the a9 horns from Ark 1. I really love the 12 horns patch from Talos, but even on sale ($100) it was too much for me. The Nucleus one with 6 horns sounds amazing, just looking for a little more 'oomph' for the soaring epic stuff. To make things more complicated CineBrass 12 horns is on sale for $59. To sum things up, I am a little confused...

Anyone want to share their experiences with the Ark1 horns?


----------



## carlc (Dec 22, 2022)

I’m new to OT and don’t own any paid libraries yet… It seems like these vouchers are a regular thing. How often do they come out and are the codes usually generic, or were they previously unique (i.e., requiring a newsletter subscription)?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 22, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> I am looking at the a9 horns from Ark 1. I really love the 12 horns patch from Talos, but even on sale ($100) it was too much for me. The Nucleus one with 6 horns sounds amazing, just looking for a little more 'oomph' for the soaring epic stuff. To make things more complicated CineBrass 12 horns is on sale for $59. To sum things up, I am a little confused...
> 
> Anyone want to share their experiences with the Ark1 horns?


Have you considered one of the the JXL/TH horn ensembles? If you are willing to spend a little money, that is where I would put it.


----------



## JDK88 (Dec 22, 2022)

Slowly completing my free Berlin Inspire library, since most of the instruments are below 25.


----------



## submergedtapes (Dec 22, 2022)

Picked up transit for about £15 with mine. Only had a quick play but seems like the pads are the most useful part, should be fun and useful for sci fi/dark stuff


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 22, 2022)

carlc said:


> How often do they come out and are the codes usually generic, or were they previously unique (i.e., requiring a newsletter subscription)?


Once a year during christmas, they’re same for everyone


----------



## dyvoid (Dec 22, 2022)

They don't get mentioned a lot, but I would recommend the Time Macro choirs. Very beautiful, with some unique articulations. I know @ChrisSiuMusic likes it and uses it often too. There are no legato patches, but I tend to layer it with Tallinn if I need a legato line on top. It layers pretty well with Tallinn to begin with, so you can also use the TM choirs to give Tallinn a bigger sound.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 22, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> They don't get mentioned a lot, but I would recommend the Time Macro choirs. Very beautiful, with some unique articulations. I know @ChrisSiuMusic likes it and uses it often too. There are no legato patches, but I tend to layer it with Tallinn if I need a legato line on top. It layers pretty well with Tallinn to begin with, so you can also use the TM choirs to give Tallinn a bigger sound.


Indeed, my go-to's for sustain soft choir!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 22, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> I am looking at the a9 horns from Ark 1. I really love the 12 horns patch from Talos, but even on sale ($100) it was too much for me. The Nucleus one with 6 horns sounds amazing, just looking for a little more 'oomph' for the soaring epic stuff. To make things more complicated CineBrass 12 horns is on sale for $59. To sum things up, I am a little confused...
> 
> Anyone want to share their experiences with the Ark1 horns?


For bold unison lines, Ark 1 a9 horns really rocks. It's not nearly as flexible or comprehensive as JXL of course, so it only does that one thing.

But within that constraint, it's a superb instrument. A more natural sound than JXL, which I prefer. If you like that sound and are okay with the limitations, get it. If you want a more comprehensive instrument, skip it and get JXL instead.

Like most of the Ark 1, it's two dynamic layers, both on the loud side.

---
Got some audio examples to fill this out.

Ark 9 Horns (default mix):
View attachment Ark1_9horn_ex.mp3


JXL 6 Horns (tree & sur mic):
View attachment Ark1_9horn_ex.mp3




Ark 1 (just horns):
View attachment Ark1_solo.mp3


JXL (just horns):
View attachment JXL_solo.mp3


----------



## danielh02 (Dec 22, 2022)

Iondot said:


> Seems like folks are looking for ways to spend money on something nice, but not too expensive with the $25 voucher. I'll put my plug in for what I consider OT's most underrated library: Whispers. I've found it to be extremely playable, expressive, and plays exceedingly nice with a little reverb splash (if you are into that kind of thing.)


That's on my short list. I'm like a kid in a candy store with birthday money burning in my pocket...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 22, 2022)

I have most of the Spitfire evo libraries, but am curious about OT's take on them, which from what I understand are Time Macro and Time Micro. Which would be a good selection from those to give it a try?


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 22, 2022)

I almost did a @dzilizzi by wanting to buy something that I already have. Now I am wondering whether I actually installed it.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 22, 2022)

Not sure if buying the Violins 1 main articulations patch from Berlin Strings is going to be a slippery slope... 😬


----------



## ism (Dec 22, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Not sure if buying the Violins 1 main articulations patch from Berlin Strings is going to be a slippery slope... 😬


Vl II is even better. 

(Seriously, Vl II has a very different voice, and very different dynamics. Vl I is defiantly better for the soaring epic (CSS-like) line, but Vl II has a very different, more subtle, and entirely fabulous quality).


----------



## chrisav (Dec 22, 2022)

ism said:


> Vl II is even better.
> 
> (Seriously, Vl II has a very different voice, and very different dynamics. Vl I is defiantly better for the soaring epic (CSS-like) line, but Vl II has a very different, more subtle, and entirely fabulous quality).


----------



## JSteel (Dec 22, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I have most of the Spitfire evo libraries, but am curious about OT's take on them, which from what I understand are Time Macro and Time Micro. Which would be a good selection from those to give it a try?


I second this question.


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 22, 2022)

JSteel said:


> I second this question.


I third it lol I'm watching the Walkthroughs to Time Macro and Time Micro again to check what would be the most useful single instrument.


----------



## redninja (Dec 22, 2022)

I purchased Low Brass from Metropolis Ark 3 combined with EDU discount for 0€

While I appreciate OT for such a gift, I believe having a SINE player update with lots of improvements and fixes would be a much much much better new year gift. ⚠️ 

It really holds me back from investing further in OT at all.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 22, 2022)

redninja said:


> I purchased Low Brass from Metropolis Ark 3 combined with EDU discount for 0€
> 
> While I appreciate OT for such a gift, I believe having a SINE player update with lots of improvements and fixes would be a much much much better new year gift. ⚠️
> 
> It really holds me back from investing further in OT at all.



What issues are you having ?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 22, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> For bold unison lines, Ark 1 a9 horns really rocks. It's not nearly as flexible or comprehensive as JXL of course, so it only does that one thing.
> 
> But within that constraint, it's a superb instrument. A more natural sound than JXL, which I prefer. If you like that sound and are okay with the limitations, get it. If you want a more comprehensive instrument, skip it and get JXL instead.
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing this, i was tempted to do the same to help the people figure out what to buy, since i own both the A9 Horns and JXL 6 horns as well....but then i would have had to download the A9 Horns in Sine since i still mostly use Ark 1 on Kontakt, and i don't know if the legato in particular is any different (the legato to my ears, seems to be slightly different in the only 2 instruments that i downloaded from it in Sine, the Low Strings and the Female Choir) but i do concur with pretty much everything you said so @Orpheus Glory is in good hands.


----------



## redninja (Dec 22, 2022)

easyrider said:


> What issues are you having ?


I've just added a reply in a different thread about it. I've discovered more of it since the day I've sent an e-mail to OT as a feedback but haven't written about them here.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 22, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Thank you for doing this, i was tempted to do the same to help the people figure out what to buy, since i own both the A9 Horns and JXL 6 horns as well....but then i would have had to download the A9 Horns in Sine since i still mostly use Ark 1 on Kontakt, and i don't know if the legato in particular is any different (the legato to my ears, seems to be slightly different in the only 2 instruments that i downloaded from it in Sine, the Low Strings and the Female Choir) but i do concur with pretty much everything you said so @Orpheus Glory is in good hands.


I only use the Kontakt version of Ark 1 as well, so I can't really speak to the SINE version.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 22, 2022)

Being able to buy these libraries a la carte like this becomes even more wonderful when you have a $25.00 voucher! Thanks OT!


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Dec 22, 2022)

Anyone still rummaging through the individual instruments looking for something to spend their voucher on, I picked up Altered Time from Time Macro and it’s simply beautiful. Reminds me of Arkhis that they did with NI. 

And with edu discount, it becomes freeeeeee


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 22, 2022)

So many people with the Edu discount.....good for you..but sad for me


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 22, 2022)

How does one update "SINE"? I looked through the app 🤮, also did a few Google searches, and didn't find any way to check for updates. I was excited about the $25 gift code, but after opening SINE and trying to navigate the slow, glitchy website, I didn't feel like writing music any more.


----------



## Akat1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Habitat sale or no care....


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 22, 2022)

I wish OT offer discount instead of 25 voucher


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 22, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> So many people with the Edu discount.....good for you..but sad for me


Yeh is there some glitch edu requirements that no one has shared haha? There used to be a course loophole but that’s no longer


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 22, 2022)

Akat1 said:


> Habitat sale or no care....


Yeah, I missed this one completely when it was announced only to discover it with the Sine Singles. It’s a lovely library And I hope to pick the full library up sometime.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm interested in the *Time Macro Full Orchestra* instrument for 38 dollars. I would like to get it just for the Hymnus patch, which sounds amazing. If I purchase the just full orchestra, how does that work? It seems like it would need the other patches (strings, ww) to also work, but does it work as a standalone?


----------



## QuiteAlright (Dec 22, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> I'm interested in the *Time Macro Full Orchestra* instrument for 38 dollars. I would like to get it just for the Hymnus patch, which sounds amazing. If I purchase the just full orchestra, how does that work? It seems like it would need the other patches (strings, ww) to also work, but does it work as a standalone?


The full orchestra is all sections playing together (i.e. you can't "turn off" any section). It's standalone and doesn't need any other patch to work.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 22, 2022)

Iondot said:


> plays exceedingly nice with a little reverb splash (if you are into that kind of thing.)


Sounds kinky


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 22, 2022)

Bought the solo kannel


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 23, 2022)

ChrisCross said:


> I'm also thinking about the Solo Viola or Solo Piano. But there is also lots of cool stuff in Time Macro and Micro. So difficult to pick one. I'm watching all of the walkthroughs again now.


I wasn't sure about the solo piano since I have a good selection of piano libraries but this one has a unique and distinguishing sound that could be layered well with Icy or Evolving.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 23, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> I think I'm going to use the voucher towards a purchase of Drones, instead of buying a SINE single. Wanted to buy it anyway.


That was another one I was thinking of, too. Sub drones is probably favorite of the bunch.


----------



## wsimpson (Dec 23, 2022)

It would not have occured to me to look inside the bundles for individual instruments until I saw this thread. I just picked up the women's and children choir from Inspire 2.


----------



## dko22 (Dec 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> What you going to buy with your 25 voucher?


I didn't get an email offering me a voucher - possible it's because I'm not subscribed to OT communications like the newsletter (now changed). Anyway, I used the code supplied here for the Salu solo viola and it was accepted. I'll probably get the cello as well -- I think it's my favourite low vibrato solo string legato. The kannel has a certain something as well.


----------



## ptram (Dec 23, 2022)

Does anybody know if individual instruments get the same price reduction of the parent library? Or, the price is always the full one?

Paolo


----------



## JSteel (Dec 23, 2022)

ptram said:


> Does anybody know if individual instruments get the same price reduction of the parent library? Or, the price is always the full one?
> 
> Paolo


I never have seen any reductions on the individuals, but maybe there where some, i don‘t know.


----------



## dko22 (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm not an expert with OT pricing as yet but in general I'm pretty sure that the reductions are only for the collection -- so certainly if you want even half the collection, it's worth buying it when on sale. At any rate when there are offers on individual instruments, they are independent from collection sales.


----------



## Mistro (Dec 23, 2022)

I almost passed on this voucher because at first I did not see anything I could afford with it. Had to dig based on clues I got from this thread and got myself the Paraguayan Harp from the Andea collection. Thanks for this thread or I would've missed out. I love harps.


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm thinking the solo viola in SALU is probably a good option since violas don't usually get the attention they should get for solo context (I have too many solo violins and celli). Icy seems to be another hit. Everyone's also mentioning various choirs (Time Macro and Berlin Inspire). I'm starting to get analysis paralysis so just to fuel that more, what are other singles people would highly recommend as a taste of the larger libraries? I would probably be ok with paying up to double the voucher if it was worth it.


----------



## eakwarren (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm thinking of horns to supplement BBCSO Core. Leaning towards Horn, Wagner Tuba & Trombone from Ark 4, since it has more articulations and legato opposed to Koenig Fluegelhorns a3 from Ark 2 (for the same $34, or $9 after voucher) and more than Fluegelhorn Ensemble a4 from Ark 5 (for free w/voucher).

Or should I just cough up the extra $34 after voucher and get Schwarzdorn Horns a9 from Ark 1? (THB Horns a6 or a12 are just a little too much for my wallet right now and I don't need 16 mic positions. )
​


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 23, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> I'm thinking of horns to supplement BBCSO Core. Leaning towards Horn, Wagner Tuba & Trombone from Ark 4, since it has more articulations and legato opposed to Koenig Fluegelhorns a3 from Ark 2 (for the same $34, or $9 after voucher) and more than Fluegelhorn Ensemble a4 from Ark 5 (for free w/voucher).
> 
> Or should I just cough up the extra $34 after voucher and get Schwarzdorn Horns a9 from Ark 1? (THB Horns a6 or a12 are just a little too much for my wallet right now and I don't need 16 mic positions. )
> ​


I own Ark1 and the Schwarzdorn Horns are truly epic. Started a piece just this month with Cinebrass core horns as the base as I just bought Cinebrass on BF. Cinebrass sounded really good until I got to a more epic section of the piece. I then layered the Ark1 a9 horns on for the end and that just turned up the epicness to 11. I highly recommend it (and Ark1 in general).


----------



## JSteel (Dec 23, 2022)

So many options. Wasted hours on watching walktroughs etc., still can‘t decide.


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm really interested in the Woodwinds from Time Macro. They sound really beautiful and I don't have a lot of woodwind textures yet.

But is it more useful to get the full Woodwind Orchestra with less articulations or the High Woodwinds or Low Woodwinds with more articulations each? Could I use the High Woodwinds for example as a standalone without missing the Low Woodwinds too much?


----------



## JSteel (Dec 23, 2022)

I ended up buying the Chamber Basses from Tallinn for 35€. Thanks OT!


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 23, 2022)

Can anyone comment on the usability / versatility of the Graefenberger Contrabass Clarinets a3 from ark2? I really want to add ContraBass clarinet to my template, for mysterious polytonal pieces. Or is there a better ContraBass clarinet option from OT?


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 23, 2022)

Some of my favorite hidden gems.

Time Micro Harp Celeste Mandolin
Ark 4 Marimba Xlyo and Piano
Ark 2 6 Harps
Modus Vibes & Glock
Ark 5 Shorts Master
Any of the solo woodwinds
Ark 2 soft piano
Ark 2 Alto Flutes a3
Ark 2 Bass Flutes a3
Time Micro Alto Flutes
Tallinn choirs
Actually pretty much any of the choirs
Tableau Solo Viola
JXL Bass trombones or Cimbassi

The Salu instruments are stellar, if you can just get the whole thing while it's on intro price


----------



## ptram (Dec 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Can anyone comment on the usability / versatility of the Graefenberger Contrabass Clarinets a3 from ark2? I really want to add ContraBass clarinet


Contrabass Clarinet is very rare. It is an extremely expensive instrument, so it is more unique than rare to find three of them at once. So, there are no other things like this one, and I wouldn’t say they are for everyday use.

Paolo


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 23, 2022)

ptram said:


> Does anybody know if individual instruments get the same price reduction of the parent library? Or, the price is always the full one?
> 
> Paolo


It's only ever the full lib apart from when they ran that promotion for a few months of selected singles for 50% off


----------



## JeffHijlkema (Dec 23, 2022)

Bought the Alto flute from OT Time Micro (€17). Too bad it comes without legato, but with beautiful Harmonics and irregular fifths. Found out too late I could have bought the solo Majestic Horn also, within the voucher budget


----------



## mussnig (Dec 23, 2022)

JeffHijlkema said:


> Bought the Alto flute from OT Time Micro (€17). Too bad it comes without legato, but with beautiful Harmonics and irregular fifths. Found out too late I could have bought the solo Majestic Horn also, within the voucher budget


Don't think so. You can always only buy one item with each purchase - so you couldn't use the voucher to buy two items.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 23, 2022)

ptram said:


> Contrabass Clarinet is very rare. It is an extremely expensive instrument, so it is more unique than rare to find three of them at once. So, there are no other things like this one, and I wouldn’t say they are for everyday use.
> 
> Paolo


I'm not sure if this is a reccomendation or a warning?


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 23, 2022)

I have a soft spot for metals I went with Ore. Gorgeous.


----------



## ptram (Dec 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I'm not sure if this is a reccomendation or a warning?


It's both things! Warning: don't try to use it as an ordinary instrument. Recommendation: grab it, because you will not found anything similar anywhere else!

Paolo


----------



## JSteel (Dec 23, 2022)

So far i love the Basses from Tallinn. As nice as this voucher is, while people are unhappy about Spitfire's 40% on everything, i would have been extremely happy to see this from OT. Would have been an instant buy on the whole Tallinn. Ok, maybe not only Tallinn.


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 23, 2022)

I finally decided to get the High Woodwinds from Time Macro. I really wanted to have some beautiful woodwind textures and these are amazing!


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 23, 2022)

I grabbed the Salu 'Tense' patches for free.


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Trying to decide between the urban Transit and organic Rimba (which would probably go well with Arbos, which I already have). Decisions, decisions.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 23, 2022)

it’s ridiculous I don’t know on what to use the voucher.. too much choice!


----------



## GtrJazz (Dec 23, 2022)

where are you guys getting the voucher?


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 23, 2022)

GtrJazz said:


> where are you guys getting the voucher?


Same one for everyone, but the notification was sent via email: *hh-ot-25-2022*


----------



## Sandmaninthehouse (Dec 24, 2022)

So awesome gift from orchestral tools but am I the only one that is dumbfounded as to why they still don’t have a cart function? Like I want to buy more than one instrument at a time but that’s not possible?!

I wanted to use part of the voucher on one instrument which took off $13.20 so then I wanted to buy another instrument with the remainder $11.80 and it said “sorry this voucher has already been used”. So now I’ve emailed support to see if this can be remedied.

I know it’s a free gift and all but come on now an add to cart function is a must! It’s a simple yet important feature! This wouldn’t even have been an issue if I could have just purchased the 2 items I wanted to at one time.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 24, 2022)

Sandmaninthehouse said:


> So awesome gift from orchestral tools but am I the only one that is dumbfounded as to why they still don’t have a cart function? Like I want to buy more than one instrument at a time but that’s not possible?!
> 
> I wanted to use part of the voucher on one instrument which took off $13.20 so then I wanted to buy another instrument with the remainder $11.80 and it said “sorry this voucher has already been used”. So now I’ve emailed support to see if this can be remedied.
> 
> I know it’s a free gift and all but come on now an add to cart function is a must! It’s a simple yet important feature! This wouldn’t even have been an issue if I could have just purchased the 2 items I wanted to at one time.


Having a cart would be a good Sine towards customers


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 24, 2022)

MonsieurBasile said:


> Anyone still rummaging through the individual instruments looking for something to spend their voucher on, I picked up Altered Time from Time Macro and it’s simply beautiful. Reminds me of Arkhis that they did with NI.
> 
> And with edu discount, it becomes freeeeeee


I was almost going to buy a Time Macro or Micro instrument, but I have Arkhis, and it sounds like they used the exact same sound samples from Time Macro and Micro. Is this true @OrchestralTools ?


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Dec 24, 2022)

I got Congas and Bongos from Berlin Percussion for free 😁


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 24, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Some of my favorite hidden gems.
> 
> Time Micro Harp Celeste Mandolin
> Ark 4 Marimba Xlyo and Piano
> ...


How is the short master? Would it be a good ”short” compliment to spitfire appasionata? Thinking of teldex and air together


----------



## Bereckis (Dec 24, 2022)

Thanks for pointing out that you can also buy single instruments!

Although I had already used this in the summer promotion.

I bought so much at OT at the end of the year that I no longer wanted to use the coupon.

Now I have taken the Macro Orchestra.


----------



## Artemi (Dec 24, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I got Congas and Bongos from Berlin Percussion for free 😁


hey, how come? aren't they 32eur?


----------



## Pincel (Dec 24, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Having a cart would be a good Sine towards customers


Yeah, imagine that! The ultimate gift!


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 24, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> How is the short master? Would it be a good ”short” compliment to spitfire appasionata? Thinking of teldex and air together


Yes, the Ark 5 string shorts are my default for everything, they have 9 dynamic layers.

As for blending, should be ok. I blend a bunch of different libs.


----------



## Mistro (Dec 24, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I got Congas and Bongos from Berlin Percussion for free 😁


Ok, I have to stop reading in this thread as I spent my voucher already. No need to see things I could've gotten instead of the choice I made. Apparently I didn't dig deep enough in my search. But on the bright side, I made a choice and don't regret it. If I saw those Bongos and so many other things, i would probably be stuck not knowing what to choose.

I'm not very familiar with their site aside from the free instruments I got so I had no idea all these little gems were hidden in there via the "instruments" tab within the bundles. It's not obvious for new people.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Dec 24, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Yes, the Ark 5 string shorts are my default for everything, they have 9 dynamic layers.
> 
> As for blending, should be ok. I blend a bunch of different libs.


Shorts better than CSS..?


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 24, 2022)

I bought Horn Ensemble from Modus. Last year I chose Low Brass Ensemble. In 19 years I will have the entire Modus bundle.  
Thanks, Orchestral Tools!


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Dec 24, 2022)

Artemi said:


> hey, how come? aren't they 32eur?


I combined the code with EDU discount.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 24, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Shorts better than CSS..?


Oh yeah, not even close. The Ark 5 have more dynamic range and much better soundstage. Keep in mind they're an ensemble patch, but that doesn't really matter that much. I've used them on film scores and the orchestrator had no problem taking the MIDI and splitting it out to the separate parts for me.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 24, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Oh yeah, not even close. The Ark 5 have more dynamic range and much better soundstage. Keep in mind they're an ensemble patch, but that doesn't really matter that much. I've used them on film scores and the orchestrator had no problem taking the MIDI and splitting it out to the separate parts for me.


And if he really wants, he can always buy the High Strings and Low Strings or even the Quartet and still have those 8 dynamic layers and legato runs separately....but of course doing that ,by buying a la carte , would cost him more than just buying the Strings Orchestra. @Ricgus3 @Jacob Fanto


----------



## GMT (Dec 24, 2022)

I've been avoiding the spenderosity season, but that voucher had me dribbling like a thing that dribbles a lot. Perhaps a dog or a really hungry meerkat.

Salu Icy soundscapes - total cost - a big fat zero.

Salut.


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 24, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Oh yeah, not even close. The Ark 5 have more dynamic range and much better soundstage. Keep in mind they're an ensemble patch, but that doesn't really matter that much. I've used them on film scores and the orchestrator had no problem taking the MIDI and splitting it out to the separate parts for me.


I have more string short patches than I know what to do with and you're making me want to get another one lol.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 24, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I have more string short patches than I know what to do with and you're making me want to get another one lol.


Haha, sorry about that! I know the feeling, whenever I read about something good I don’t have I start salivating over it.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Dec 24, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I decided on the Low Brass Hymnium from Inspire 2. A very nice freebie indeed, thank you OT.


I caved and decided on this as well. Absolutely gorgeous sound!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Dec 24, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Haha, sorry about that! I know the feeling, whenever I read about something good I don’t have I start salivating over it.


Would you mind creating a quick A B comparison of a spicc string line w/ CSS and then Ark 5 String Orchestra? Very curious…


----------



## Daniel Wilson Compos (Dec 24, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> I caved and decided on this as well. Absolutely gorgeous sound!


As did I. I love those quiet regal brass moments in music, so I had to get an easy in for myself.


----------



## Sandmaninthehouse (Dec 24, 2022)

So just heard back from OT support they said even though I didn’t use the whole amount of the E-voucher they cannot let me use the rest of it as it’s a one time use, even if you don’t use the total amount. That’s pretty blizzare to be honest, I thought it was like a gift card I guess not.

And to think this whole issue was caused by them not having a cart feature on their webstore, yet they penalize the customer for their lack of service? That’s a head scratcher for sure.

Again I know it was a free gift, but why even give it if there’s gonna be issues like this?

This has definitely left a sour taste in my mouth.

They did mention they are aware of the lack of cart function but didn’t say if they would actually address the issue and implement something. Looking through the forum it looks like this has been on going since 2020, so if they haven’t made a cart feature in the last 2 years odds are they aren’t going to any time soon.

I wonder why? It’s such a basic feature for a webstore.

Is it just me or does there seem to be a lack of care in customer service especially from the likes of OT and some other companies? Some are great, like the smaller devs, but OT seems to have this air of “too bad, but not my problem”. 

Anyways sorry for the long rant, again I know it was a free gift, they just need to up their game.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 24, 2022)

I think you have a valid point that the gift can be (and sometimes is) implemented in an unfair manner, due to webstore lack of functionality. I'd probably be disappointed if I unwittingly used the whole voucher on a less expensive item.

At the same time, there's a reason for the saying, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth." Like you said, "it was a free gift." We all get something for nothing, regardless of whether or not we use the full value of the 25 Euro voucher.

I look at it like this: the true value of whatever we receive is its usefulness in our music. Perhaps you'll get a lot more than €13.20 of use out of the instrument you got.

Either way, I hope you won't let it spoil your holiday. I've felt justifiably angry more than once in my life, but at some point I decided I'd rather not be angry at all. There are plenty of big issues to be justifiably angry over, if you want to get into that space. I don't see this as one of them, but you have my sympathy regardless.

Happy Holidays,

Geoff


----------



## Sandmaninthehouse (Dec 24, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> I think you have a valid point that the gift can be (and sometimes is) implemented in an unfair manner, due to webstore lack of functionality. I'd probably be disappointed if I unwittingly used the whole voucher on a less expensive item.
> 
> At the same time, there's a reason for the saying, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth." Like you said, "it was a free gift." We all get something for nothing, regardless of whether or not we use the full value of the 25 Euro voucher.
> 
> ...


Well said and you are right there are definitely more important things in life. Just to be clear I am not angry, my apologies if my post came off that way, just disappointed I guess, but hey at-least I got to use more than half of it🤷🏼‍♂️

I think for me it’s more about the principal of the thing and how companies handle themselves and not fixing a lack of function that customers have been struggling with for over 2 years. The line from their company seems to be “Yeah yeah we know” but nothing changes. That to me shows you aren’t really listening to your customer base and our content to just keep putting out more products and making more money. To be clear, nothing wrong with making money, we all need it.

For a lot people they will say “ah it’s little it doesn’t matter” but as we know life and death is all in the finer details.

Anyways here I am ranting again, I definitely won’t let it ruin my holidays😊

Happy Solstice!


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2022)

Sandmaninthehouse said:


> I think for me it’s more about the principal of the thing and how companies handle themselves and not fixing a lack of function that customers have been struggling with for over 2 years. The line from their company seems to be “Yeah yeah we know” but nothing changes. That to me shows you aren’t really listening to your customer base and our content to just keep putting out more products and making more money. To be clear, nothing wrong with making money, we all need it.


The cart thing might as well be intentional at this point. As far as I know, the only time it makes as difference is exactly this time of the year with the 25 € vouchers. And perhaps they really want them so that you can use them at most with one item.

Also, we all got it for free, so no reason to complain.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 25, 2022)

Sandmaninthehouse said:


> Well said and you are right there are definitely more important things in life. Just to be clear I am not angry, my apologies if my post came off that way, just disappointed I guess, but hey at-least I got to use more than half of it🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> I think for me it’s more about the principal of the thing and how companies handle themselves and not fixing a lack of function that customers have been struggling with for over 2 years. The line from their company seems to be “Yeah yeah we know” but nothing changes. That to me shows you aren’t really listening to your customer base and our content to just keep putting out more products and making more money. To be clear, nothing wrong with making money, we all need it.
> 
> ...


This has been the strategy the whole time. It’s a free gift for some and a nice discount for others. They won’t change this approach even if they had a cart, cause it’s extra sales they wouldn’t have gotten anyway.

Example: say you got €25 off but then you went and bought a €80 single. OT loses €25 but gains €55 that you wouldn’t have given them.

Them giving you the opportunity to combine singles would be too much of a loss

I’m very thankful cause there’s some libraries I wouldn’t fully purchase but definitely would grab some singles


----------



## Sandmaninthehouse (Dec 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> This has been the strategy the whole time. It’s a free gift for some and a nice discount for others. They won’t change this approach even if they had a cart, cause it’s extra sales they wouldn’t have gotten anyway.
> 
> Example: say you got €25 off but then you went and bought a €80 single. OT loses €25 but gains €55 that you wouldn’t have given them.
> 
> ...


All good, again I’m not a raving mad lunatic who is gonna lose sleep over not being able to spend the $11.80 I had left - I think I’ll survive😉

Some will see my post as pointless complaining and that’s totally fine. The point of this forum is to give voice to anybody who wants it as long as we stay respectful.

I appreciate the gift from OT and love their instruments and will continue to buy them if I feel inspired to do so, my only issue boils down to their lack of cart function and the issues that lack creates - if this is intentional than they should just come and say it, otherwise it’s all good, life will continue on.

Btw Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 25, 2022)

picked up master shorts from MA5 from now! 0$ with the edu ! Nice to have a great short ensemble patch


----------



## Tanarri (Dec 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Them giving you the opportunity to combine singles would be too much of a loss


Loss? Look how much they charge for their libraries, they are among the most expensive developers, if not the most expensive.

Also, even Spitfire has the upgrade policy that you just pay the difference of the price between the two instruments. With OT you have to pay more than what the full library costs when you buy things a-la carte and just want to complete the library.

But I definitely don't want to plunge them into bankruptcy by getting two Andea flutes with my voucher instead of just one.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 25, 2022)

Is the voucher applied before VAT? (I was about to tell some folks outside the US that they can get anything under 25 euro for free, then I remembered VAT....)


----------



## wlinart (Dec 25, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Is the voucher applied before VAT? (I was about to tell some folks outside the US that they can get anything under 25 euro for free, then I remembered VAT....)


Yes, but 20% VAT of €0 equals €0, so no worries


----------



## Aldunate (Dec 25, 2022)

Bought the Solo Clarinet, insane as always.
I really like Orchestral Tools approach at selling their products; between Classical and Media.
Gives a very professional take to their profile.
Their support is so great also that it makes me emotional.
Have great day everyone!


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2022)

wlinart said:


> Yes, but 20% VAT of €0 equals €0, so no worries


That's not how the math works in that case ...


----------



## wlinart (Dec 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> That's not how the math works in that case ...


How so? It's applied before VAT, so ordering an instrument of €25 - €25 voucher = €0 x 1,2 = €0.
EDIT: just an example, i've bought an instrument of €26,4 with the voucher, so €1,4 left, paid VAT on the 1,4 and not on the 26,4, so a grand total of €1,69 (21%VAT here)


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2022)

wlinart said:


> How so? It's applied before VAT, so ordering an instrument of €25 - €25 voucher = €0 x 1,2 = €0.


Of course yes, but that was exactly the question: is it applied before VAT or after? So you are sure it's before VAT? Otherwise it would matter ... 

I don't remember anymore from last year and I haven't used mine yet this year.


----------



## wlinart (Dec 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Of course yes, but that was exactly the question: is it applied before VAT or after? So you are sure it's before VAT? Otherwise it would matter ...
> 
> I don't remember anymore from last year and I haven't used mine yet this year.


Before VAT, just an example, i've bought an instrument of €26,40, so €1,4 left, paid VAT on the 1,4 and not on the 26,4, so a grand total of €1,69 (21%VAT here).


----------



## Jaaba (Dec 25, 2022)

I’m interested in getting the Solo Kannel from the Salu collection, since kannel is the national instrument here in Finland. So all I need is the instrument and Sine player, right?


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2022)

wlinart said:


> Before VAT, just an example, i've bought an instrument of €26,40, so €1,4 left, paid VAT on the 1,4 and not on the 26,4, so a grand total of €1,69 (21%VAT here).


Ah ok. Sorry, I misunderstood your first post. Sounded to me like it's before VAT but that it wouldn't matter anyways (which is the [imaginary] part I was objecting to). But English is not my first language so I sometimes don't get certain nuances or sometimes think there is a subtext when there is none 😂

Anyways, if the voucher is applied before VAT that's even more generous of OT. Hats off!


----------



## wlinart (Dec 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Ah ok. Sorry, I misunderstood your first post. Sounded to me like it's before VAT but that it wouldn't matter anyways (which is the [imaginary] part I was objecting to). But English is not my first language so I sometimes don't get certain nuances or sometimes think there is a subtext when there is none 😂
> 
> Anyways, if the voucher is applied before VAT that's even more generous of OT. Hats off!


Glad that we cleared that up. English isn't my first language either, and i was wondering if i misinterpreted it too.


----------



## Mike Stone (Dec 25, 2022)

Sandmaninthehouse said:


> So just heard back from OT support they said even though I didn’t use the whole amount of the E-voucher they cannot let me use the rest of it as it’s a one time use, even if you don’t use the total amount. That’s pretty blizzare to be honest, I thought it was like a gift card I guess not.
> 
> And to think this whole issue was caused by them not having a cart feature on their webstore, yet they penalize the customer for their lack of service? That’s a head scratcher for sure.
> 
> ...


Come on, they gave you a free gift. The fact that you could only use the code once was clearly stated in the email. I'm all about pointing out things worth criticizing, but here you are exaggerating a bit IMO. Enjoy the instrument. I ended up buying 4 instruments from Salu, instead of the initial 1 I got for free. They sound great btw. Clever move by OT...


----------



## Buz (Dec 25, 2022)

Could someone spell out what happens cost-wise when you upgrade from a la carte to a full library? Cannot find this information on their website.


----------



## Mike Stone (Dec 25, 2022)

Buz said:


> Could someone spell out what happens cost-wise when you upgrade from a la carte to a full library? Cannot find this information on their website.


The remaining price is stated on the library's page, below the standard price. If you buy a lot of instruments a la carte, it ends up getting more expensive. If you buy something a la cart at say 20 bucks, only a little more than half of that is detracted from the remaining library price.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 25, 2022)

Sandmaninthehouse said:


> Again I know it was a free gift, but why even give it if there’s gonna be issues like this?


They could always add a minimum spend requirement so there's no problems from entitled customers


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks for the €25 gift OT. ❤️

I've gotten some great sounds out of these generous gifts.


----------



## Sandmaninthehouse (Dec 25, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> They could always add a minimum spend requirement so there's no problems from entitled customers


Actually maybe that’s a good idea, I think you are on to something there😊

Anyways I’m grateful I got to spend half of it and grateful for the gift. As I said I love their instruments😉

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Sandmaninthehouse (Dec 25, 2022)

Mike Stone said:


> Come on, they gave you a free gift. The fact that you could only use the code once was clearly stated in the email. I'm all about pointing out things worth criticizing, but here you are exaggerating a bit IMO. Enjoy the instrument. I ended up buying 4 instruments from Salu, instead of the initial 1 I got for free. They sound great btw. Clever move by OT...


You are right, as I said I’m grateful that I was able to spend half of it and that I understand that it was free, I clearly stated that in my previous posts as well😉

And don’t worry as I also stated I love their instruments and will continue buying from them, so it’s all good.

Merry Christmas to you!

I am thankful for the year 2022, the ability to make music with many amazing new sample libraries🙏

Excited to see what 2023 brings in the way of sample libraries😎


----------



## Mike Stone (Dec 25, 2022)

Sandmaninthehouse said:


> You are right, as I said I’m grateful that I was able to spend half of it and that I understand that it was free, I clearly stated that in my previous posts as well😉
> 
> And don’t worry as I also stated I love their instruments and will continue buying from them, so it’s all good.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've yet to be disappointed by a purchase from OT.

Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 25, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> Loss? Look how much they charge for their libraries, they are among the most expensive developers, if not the most expensive.
> 
> Also, even Spitfire has the upgrade policy that you just pay the difference of the price between the two instruments. With OT you have to pay more than what the full library costs when you buy things a-la carte and just want to complete the library.
> 
> But I definitely don't want to plunge them into bankruptcy by getting two Andea flutes with my voucher instead of just one.


A la carte is different than upgrading. Unless Spitifre now sells single instruments, I haven't really kept up with them.

A la carte is still a huge net positive and one of the reasons I adore OT despite the fact that it costs more because in the long run it saves you a huge amount of money. How often have you had to buy a library only just to use a small portion?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 25, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> How often have you had to buy a library only just to use a small portion?


Or buy a full library and find out it wasn't the right choice for you? Buying a single instrument and discovering that is a lot less painful.

Of course there is also the inverse...trying a library you're not sure of, then falling in love with it and immediately buying the whole thing.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 25, 2022)

Any opinions regarding the Upright Bass from LA Sessions? It sounds pretty nice to me,any users care to comment?

Thanks


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 25, 2022)

So it seems like to get a good taste of what Time Macro / Time Micro is, I should get the Time Orchestra or Altered Time set from either of them.

Is there one of those four choices that stands out? I'm leaning more towards the Time Orchestra ones since the Altered Time patches are more processed.

Or is getting one of the individual sections a better choice? If so, get an ensemble, or one of the high / low sections?

There are so many choices making it confusing on what to get.


----------



## Mike Stone (Dec 25, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> A la carte is different than upgrading. Unless Spitifre now sells single instruments, I haven't really kept up with them.
> 
> A la carte is still a huge net positive and one of the reasons I adore OT despite the fact that it costs more because in the long run it saves you a huge amount of money. How often have you had to buy a library only just to use a small portion?


I think OT actually makes more money with their a la carte model, because they only release high quality libraries with very few issues. Spitfire's quality level fluctuats from outstanding to poor, and I regret buying several of their libraries. If I could have sampled parts of say AR2, I wouldn't have bought it. I don't regret anything I bought from OT. In fact, I've bought individual patches from OT first, then ended up getting the entire library, because the patches were so good (eg. MA5).


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 25, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> Loss? Look how much they charge for their libraries, they are among the most expensive developers, if not the most expensive.
> 
> Also, even Spitfire has the upgrade policy that you just pay the difference of the price between the two instruments. With OT you have to pay more than what the full library costs when you buy things a-la carte and just want to complete the library.
> 
> But I definitely don't want to plunge them into bankruptcy by getting two Andea flutes with my voucher instead of just one.


Yes, loss, just because they charge more doesn’t mean they earn more. I’m not going to argue with your ignorance, just enjoy the €25. If you can’t afford their prices go back to spitfire


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 25, 2022)

I’m in need of a solo trombone and a solo horn. Should I buy the JXL ones or Berlin brass? It’s for some soft and exposed passages (solo lines over con sordino strings)


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 25, 2022)

how long does this voucher last?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 25, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> how long does this voucher last?


I believe it expires January 5th.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2022)

mikrokosmiko said:


> I’m in need of a solo trombone and a solo horn. Should I buy the JXL ones or Berlin brass? It’s for some soft and exposed passages (solo lines over con sordino strings)


I prefer the JXL one to the Berlin for solo trombone orchestral playing. I’m less sure about solo work.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 25, 2022)

Went for Andea Guitarra 
Thank you OT


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 25, 2022)

I got Babel, already a good price, but with the gift, very good deal.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> picked up Violins I from Berlin Con Sordino to see how they sound against others I have.


How are they?

I can pick up the full Con Sord package for 275 eur at the moment. Given Pacific hasn't exactly been a grand slam given the pre-release hype, my attention is being drawn elsewhere.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

wlinart said:


> Just bought the percussion ensembles from ark 3. Combined with the edu discount i paid €1,69 for 23 percussion instruments


You do understand that anything you buy with edu discount can't be used commercially, no?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> You do understand that anything you buy with edu discount can't be used commercially, no?


“EDU licenses of our collections share their Terms of Service with regular licenses and are not limited in any way.”


----------



## Vladinemir (Dec 25, 2022)

Is it safe to say there will be keine sales of their main orchestral libraries this holiday season?


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> “EDU licenses of our collections share their Terms of Service with regular licenses and are not limited in any way.”


I am pretty sure they changed the edu license terms recently because I read it with my own eyes in 2020


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> I am pretty sure they changed the edu license terms recently because I read it with my own eyes in 2020


That’s a copy and paste from the website.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> “EDU licenses of our collections share their Terms of Service with regular licenses and are not limited in any way.”


I was just going to post this same thing. Edu licenses do sometimes carry restrictions but not for OT. 



MeloKeyz said:


> I am pretty sure they changed the edu license terms recently because I read it with my own eyes in 2020


I don’t recall this, though it’s possible. OT did not used to have such a large Edu discount. They might have changed the terms when they increased the discount.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> That’s a copy and paste from the website.


Yes, I believe you! I am saying they changed it in their website because in 2020 the same website stated that edu dicounts are not eligible for commercial use


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I was just going to post this same thing. Edu licenses do sometimes carry restrictions but not for OT.
> 
> 
> I don’t recall this, though it’s possible. OT did not used to have such a large Edu discount. They might have changed the terms when they increased the discount.


Yep, I recall this. I remember it as I remember my name  So yeah, maybe you're right that they changed the terms because of the increased discount


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 25, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Went for Andea Guitarra
> Thank you OT


Same here earlier today.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> Yep, I recall this. I remember it as I remember my name  So yeah, maybe you're right that they changed the terms because of the increased discount


Pray they don't alter it any further


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

AMBi said:


> If it’s like the last few years it’s just a code that pretty much anyone can use.
> 
> Who wants to spread Christmas cheer throughout the forum and share the code?


Can the code be used by more than one person?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> I am pretty sure they changed the edu license terms recently because I read it with my own eyes in 2020


Hence the problem with developers being able to makeup their own licensing rules any way they seem fit (to an extent). 

I feel like it’s been the wild wild west for so long with sample libraries and licensing agreements, refunds, resales, etc.

Kinda wish there were some concrete laws that protected the buyer as much as these licensing agreements protect the developer.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> Can the code be used by more than one person?


Yup! Any account can use it, but only once.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Hence the problem with developers being able to makeup their own licensing rules any way they seem fit (to an extent).
> 
> I feel like it’s been the wild wild west for so long with sample libraries and licensing agreements, refunds, resales, etc.
> 
> Kinda wish there were some concrete laws that protected the buyer as much as these licensing agreements protect the developer.


I hear you, and I actually wonder why developers are making the edu discounts for education purposes only! I think it's fair to make it for education purposes only if you give me the samples for FREE but I am actually buying it. And another question, if I buy with edu and I use it commercially, how would anyone know? .. I am sure that's why OT pulled back this "education purposes only" decision.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Yup! Any account can use it, but only once.


If this is the case, why are you asking for someone to spread the christmas cheer and share the code in public? lol


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

GUYS! anyone is broke here? I am willing to share my code if you prove me you're broke


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> I hear you, and I actually wonder why developers are making the edu discounts for education purposes only! I think it's fair to make it for education purposes only if you give me the samples for FREE but I am actually buying it. And another question, if I buy with edu and I use it commercially, how would anyone know? .. I am sure that's why OT pulled back this "education purposes only" decision.


What sample developer(s) have it for "education purposes only". Obviously not OT. SF has no such restriction. VSL has no such restriction. VSL on resell you have to pay them the EDU discount to be able to resell which is pretty reasonable.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> What sample developer(s) have it for "education purposes only". Obviously not OT. SF has no such restriction. VSL has no such restriction. VSL on resell you have to pay them the EDU discount to be able to resell which is pretty reasonable.


ProjectSam for instance?








Educational discount - ProjectSAM


We offer a 20% off educational license to qualifying students and teachers. Conditions You are currently enrolled full-time at an educational institution as a student or teacher. You will be enrolled here for at least another 6 months. If you are a teacher, the educational institution or study...




projectsam.com


----------



## AMBi (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> If this is the case, why are you asking for someone to spread the christmas cheer and share the code in public? lol


It’s the exact same code for everyone and not everyone got the email, even some OT customers 

I pretty much always get Organic Samples’ stuff with it which cost more than the €25, so they’re still making money from customers who don’t normally buy OT products.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> What sample developer(s) have it for "education purposes only". Obviously not OT. SF has no such restriction. VSL has no such restriction. VSL on resell you have to pay them the EDU discount to be able to resell which is pretty reasonable.


It used to be far more common than it is today.

But i did recently stumble across a developer when i was doing my BF shopping that didn’t allow commercial use if purchased with an EDU discount.

I’ll have to rack my brain to remember who it was.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> ProjectSam for instance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They allow it.


You are allowed to use an educational license for commercial projects.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 25, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> picked up Violins I from Berlin Con Sordino to see how they sound against others I have.





Bluemount Score said:


> The Con Sords are on my future purchase list. Please share your thoughts, if you tried them.





ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are they?
> 
> I can pick up the full Con Sord package for 275 eur at the moment. Given Pacific hasn't exactly been a grand slam given the pre-release hype, my attention is being drawn elsewhere.


Between editing at night, and holidays, haven't been able to look at them yet. 275 really great price. From the demos I heard they sound great. Hopefully I'll be able to check them out against my VSL and Spitfire strings.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> They allow it.
> 
> 
> You are allowed to use an educational license for commercial projects.


Crap! my eyes are playing me! I think they're the same eyes I used when I read OT terms in 2020. I have no clue why I read it "are not allowed" lol, my bad! But I swear OT didn't allow edu for commercial use. Just let me tell you something for sure, that developers decided to allow edu libraries to be used in commercial projects. That was not the norm 2 yrs ago!


----------



## ism (Dec 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> So it seems like to get a good taste of what Time Macro / Time Micro is, I should get the Time Orchestra or Altered Time set from either of them.
> 
> Is there one of those four choices that stands out? I'm leaning more towards the Time Orchestra ones since the Altered Time patches are more processed.
> 
> ...


For a single patch as an overview: Time Micro's "Time Orchestra" without a doubt. 20 patches, covering the full spectrum of the library, with very often 4 dynamic layers giving you huge variation over the orchestration just via cc1.

Time Macro has some cool patches in a similar vein, but Micro greatly advances the general concept.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> Crap! my eyes are playing me! I think they're the same eyes I used when I read OT terms in 2020. I have no clue why I read it "are not allowed" lol, my bad! But I swear OT didn't allow edu for commercial use. Just let me tell you something for sure, that developers decided to allow edu libraries to be used in commercial projects. That was not the norm 2 yrs ago!


Yeah, I’m not entirely sure when the shift occurred, but I too remember seeing these EDU restrictions quite a bit.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Yeah, I’m not entirely sure when the shift occurred, but I too remember seeing these EDU restrictions quite a bit.


I believe they realized that it doesn't make any bloody sense to make customers buy libraries with something called "edu discount" and force them to not use them commercially. Because it's "buying", not free. I am sure the majority of customers complained hence the roll back in the decision.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 25, 2022)

mikrokosmiko said:


> I’m in need of a solo trombone and a solo horn. Should I buy the JXL ones or Berlin brass? It’s for some soft and exposed passages (solo lines over con sordino strings)


I think that, if you don't have it already, picking up the Majestic Horn from Organic Samples (on the OT Site as well and both in Sine and Kontakt Full) for that price it is at, is definitely not gonna hurt you, then you can get a trombone as well, and if you need more than "just" legato ( MJH is mainly legato with also sustains and crescendi) you can also still get a solo Horn from either Berlin or JXL on top.


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 25, 2022)

I grabbed the Horn 3 from BB with my discount + edu and ended up paying about 20 for it. Still trying to wrap my hands around it but I think for solo work I wouldn't personally use Horn 3. The dynamic crossfades are a little bit more apparent than I think one would like for solo work, and the dynamic inconsistencies between different patches (as not all patches got the ff layer update) may make complex programming parts difficult. (Do note I don't fully understand how BB's horn system works. I grabbed 3 as it was labeled as "full range" but with the new layers I'm not sure if 3 was the correct choice. The others may be different)

If it's for soft passages only that will alleviate it somewhat as you won't be fading to those high zones and need the patches that are missing the ff layer update so I wouldn't throw it out of the equation.

I will say however for the patches that do have new dynamics its quite nice. The new sustains bold are quite majestic and well, bold and do play surprisingly nice when you add legato transitions.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 25, 2022)

how can i add more than one instrument to cart? Was hoping to get a couple andrea woodwinds with the voucher.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 25, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> how can i add more than one instrument to cart? Was hoping to get a couple andrea woodwinds with the voucher.


You can't. The way it's set up, you can only buy things one at a time, and can only use the voucher once.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 25, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> You can't. The way it's set up, you can only buy things one at a time, and can only use the voucher once.


😑


----------



## odod (Dec 25, 2022)

anyone have the code? i am really new with oT


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 25, 2022)

odod said:


> anyone have the code? i am really new with oT


*hh-ot-25-2022*


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 25, 2022)

ism said:


> For a single patch as an overview: Time Micro's "Time Orchestra" without a doubt. 20 patches, covering the full spectrum of the library, with very often 4 dynamic layers giving you huge variation over the orchestration just via cc1.
> 
> Time Macro has some cool patches in a similar vein, but Micro greatly advances the general concept.


Perfect. Went for it, and wow, it is great. Coming from a "mostly Spitfire" user, in some ways it is like a combination of Spitfire's Evos and Swarms. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 25, 2022)

Here’s a little tip to think about…get a combo instrument (like the Salu kannel/harp/piano) and since it has spot mics for each instrument, you get a pretty decent close isolation of each. A kind of 3 for the price of 1 “lite”.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2022)

Picked up Modus. Seems perfectly useable for horror.


----------



## Orlu (Dec 25, 2022)

Speaking of EDU discounts, are there any online courses that are recognized by OT to be elligible for a student discount? I know there is cinematiccomposing.com which apparently makes you elligible for an EDU license for a lot of developers like Spitfire, VSL and Cinesamples, but I'm not sure about OT.

I was planning on some big purchases this christmas, but since a sale doesn't seem to be coming, an EDU license would be the only way for me to still afford it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2022)

Orlu said:


> Speaking of EDU discounts, are there any online courses that are recognized by OT to be elligible for a student discount? I know there is cinematiccomposing.com which apparently makes you elligible for an EDU license for a lot of developers like Spitfire, VSL and Cinesamples, but I'm not sure about OT.
> 
> I was planning on some big purchases this christmas, but since a sale doesn't seem to be coming, an EDU license would be the only way for me to still afford it.


Certain Thinkspace ones (but only the long term / larger ones).


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 25, 2022)

Orlu said:


> Speaking of EDU discounts, are there any online courses that are recognized by OT to be elligible for a student discount? I know there is cinematiccomposing.com which apparently makes you elligible for an EDU license for a lot of developers like Spitfire, VSL and Cinesamples, but I'm not sure about OT.
> 
> I was planning on some big purchases this christmas, but since a sale doesn't seem to be coming, an EDU license would be the only way for me to still afford it.


Just email ot support with the courses you're considering and they'll let you know if they qualify.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 26, 2022)

Orlu said:


> Speaking of EDU discounts, are there any online courses that are recognized by OT to be elligible for a student discount? I know there is cinematiccomposing.com which apparently makes you elligible for an EDU license for a lot of developers like Spitfire, VSL and Cinesamples, but I'm not sure about OT.
> 
> I was planning on some big purchases this christmas, but since a sale doesn't seem to be coming, an EDU license would be the only way for me to still afford it.


OT gave me edu disc. in 2020 with just Evenant courses. So, I am sure other courses will qualify.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 26, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> OT gave me edu disc. in 2020 with just Evenant courses. So, I am sure other courses will qualify.


Maybe not. They tightened up which courses qualify since then.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Maybe not. They tightened up which courses qualify since then.


I think you're right! Since then, many things have changed in their terms. Better to send them email directly like I did 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Germain B (Dec 26, 2022)

Approximately a year ago, I got this :


> The only online courses that are eligible are:
> -Thinkspace Education : Music for the Media, Cinematic Orchestration, all Degree Courses.
> -Cinematic Composing: I'm a composer, Symphonic Virtual Orchestration, Orchestration 1, Library Music.


I'd like to have more recent informations about this too.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 26, 2022)

easyrider said:


> What you going to buy with your 25 voucher?


I got the Pipa from the Phoenix Orchestra.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 26, 2022)

Downloaded Icy from Salu, good stuff in there


----------



## damcry (Dec 27, 2022)

Got the : String Orchestra (shorts master) , from Metropolis Ark5

For people in Trailer music = very useful/powerful for layering ostinatos, or sketching …


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 27, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> I think that, if you don't have it already, picking up the Majestic Horn from Organic Samples (on the OT Site as well and both in Sine and Kontakt Full) for that price it is at, is definitely not gonna hurt you, then you can get a trombone as well, and if you need more than "just" legato ( MJH is mainly legato with also sustains and crescendi) you can also still get a solo Horn from either Berlin or JXL on top.


Thanks! I checked the majestic horn, but I did not like the tone much. Went with JXL instead, because of the dynamic layers. Wow, it's gorgeous, exactly what I needed and so well programmed. It's the first orchestral instrument I have from OT and I'm impressed


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 27, 2022)

mikrokosmiko said:


> Thanks! I checked the majestic horn, but I did not like the tone much. Went with JXL instead, because of the dynamic layers. Wow, it's gorgeous, exactly what I needed and so well programmed. It's the first orchestral instrument I have from OT and I'm impressed


Good choice! The TH/JXL solo instruments probably don't get a lot of the attention they deserve. Myself, I bought the bass trombones with last year's voucher, and combined with the 50% off of the a6 horns over the summer, these made a nice dent in the cost for the TH Brass + TH Percussion bundle a couple months ago.

One thing I really like about SINE is being able to turn each dynamic layer on or off. The crossfading between the two loudest layers in TH Brass can sometimes be pretty sudden, so if I don't need that highest dynamic, I can just turn it off and not have to worry about it.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 27, 2022)

I went with the Upright Bass from LA Sessions,I can always use another Upright flavor. Thanks @OrchestralTools 😘
I haven’t had a chance to install it yet but I think it will be a nice alternative sonically to have on hand for bass parts.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 27, 2022)

I decided to hold off picking anything initially to see what other got, so as to open up to different options and this thread has not disappointed. There have been some really good choices. my short list is:

Solo Opera
Salu Cello (the arpeggios sound fantastic)
MA5 Strings Short Master
LA Sessions Male Soul Ensemble
I think I have spent more time considering which individual instrument from OT to buy than I have on entire libraries 😂

It has made me appreciate how useful it is to be able to buy just elements of a library rather than the whole thing.

I am open to any other suggestions before I make my pick.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 27, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I decided to hold off picking anything initially to see what other got, so as to open up to different options and this thread has not disappointed. There have been some really good choices. my short list is:
> 
> Solo Opera
> Salu Cello
> ...


It's so addictive though  Last year I got the Modus Low Brass, this year the high strings.... and then about 1/3 of Modus a la Carte^^


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I decided to hold off picking anything initially to see what other got, so as to open up to different options and this thread has not disappointed. There have been some really good choices. my short list is:
> 
> Solo Opera
> Salu Cello (the arpeggios sound fantastic)
> ...


I am away over xmas but I picked up MA 5 master shorts and am very excited to play with them later!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 27, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I went with the Upright Bass from LA Sessions,I can always use another Upright flavor. Thanks @OrchestralTools 😘
> I haven’t had a chance to install it yet but I think it will be a nice alternative sonically to have on hand for bass parts.


Good choice, nice that it has plucked as well as bowed.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 27, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Good choice, nice that it has plucked as well as bowed.


Interesting enough I thought it would be nice to have a well sampled upright bass that’s bowed as well as plucked.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 27, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Perfect. Went for it, and wow, it is great. Coming from a "mostly Spitfire" user, in some ways it is like a combination of Spitfire's Evos and Swarms. Thanks for the help!





ism said:


> For a single patch as an overview: Time Micro's "Time Orchestra" without a doubt. 20 patches, covering the full spectrum of the library, with very often 4 dynamic layers giving you huge variation over the orchestration just via cc1.
> 
> Time Macro has some cool patches in a similar vein, but Micro greatly advances the general concept.


I went for the corresponding Time Macro patch (Time Orchestra), and it does not disappoint. The Hymnus patch alone is a thing of beauty when you use the mod wheel. Will have to get the Micro version next year.


----------



## damcry (Dec 27, 2022)

damcry said:


> Got the : String Orchestra (shorts master) , from Metropolis Ark5
> 
> For people in Trailer music = very useful/powerful for layering ostinatos, or sketching …


… and obviously, now … I feel like needing more Instruments from MA5 😫

(really love the sound of shorts master)


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 27, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Good choice! The TH/JXL solo instruments probably don't get a lot of the attention they deserve. Myself, I bought the bass trombones with last year's voucher, and combined with the 50% off of the a6 horns over the summer, these made a nice dent in the cost for the TH Brass + TH Percussion bundle a couple months ago.
> 
> One thing I really like about SINE is being able to turn each dynamic layer on or off. The crossfading between the two loudest layers in TH Brass can sometimes be pretty sudden, so if I don't need that highest dynamic, I can just turn it off and not have to worry about it.


I thought the library was focused only in the ffff range. I did not know that the layers can be turn off, that's great, I'm liking this sine player. The horn is delightful, I managed to get the sound I wanted almost instantly, although the number of mics is overwhelming (but I like that you can download only the ones you want).

This is a line I'm working in, I honestly did not expect that beautiful pp:


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 27, 2022)

I got Percussion from Salu, I had to add a few euros to complete (and an EDU pricing that expires in 4 days). Very interested in these sounds, But I'll have to wait for a week before getting a chance to sit down and play with it


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Dec 27, 2022)

picked up Salu Solo Piano, maybe I’ll add the cello and viola at a later stage.


----------



## Iondot (Dec 27, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> picked up Salu Solo Piano, maybe I’ll add the cello and viola at a later stage.


That was my first choice too, yet I ended up getting the Female Ensemble and it is just gorgeous. It's a gorgeous product!


----------



## Vladinemir (Dec 28, 2022)

Does anybody have baroque oboe from the Miroire? I wonder if it can do trills. There are only ornaments artics but no trills in the list. Don't know what kind of ornaments are those. Maybe trilling is integrated with the legato?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 28, 2022)

Got the « Tense » instruments from Salu. In my experience those designed ensemble patches have been an amazing value for money when purchased à la carte. Got the « Time Orchestra » from Time Micro last year and still can’t believe how much content there is for the price.

Oh and I can confirm the Short Masters from MA5 are fantastic ! These have been my go to lately.

Thanks OT for the nice gift!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 28, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Yes, the Ark 5 string shorts are my default for everything, they have 9 dynamic layers.
> 
> As for blending, should be ok. I blend a bunch of different libs.


This is one of those comments that makes surfing VI-C have great value. I read this in a snowstorm while sitting in the tractor trying to feel my toes, and I tucked it away in my mind---a place where most things go to never be seen or thought of again. By chance, I saw Ark 5 in my Sine player last night, and somehow I remembered this. Holy Toledo, Batman! These are great shorts. It would never have even occurred to me to try an ensemble patch tucked away in something like an MA.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Dec 28, 2022)

I think I'm down to one of these four:

- MA3 solo taikos
- Salu string quartet
- Tom Holkenburg marching band drums
- Time Micro time orchestra

Any decisive endorsements or criticisms to help me narrow the list are welcome. Here are my current thoughts: 

- I don't have marching band drums of any kind, but I'm not sure if the Holkenburg drums are really supposed to work in that context. 
- I have Insanity Samples Neo Strings which seems to cover related territory to the Salu quartet, but the quartet demo sounds very, very cool.
- I don't have as detailed or broad a set of taikos, but I feel like I have reasonable options for those kinds of sounds.
The time orchestra seems interesting, but a little bit like a fallback option.


----------



## musicisum (Dec 28, 2022)

Just got and installed the Shorts master from MA5, which indeed sound great.

Probably the best use I could make of this 25€ voucher!


----------



## ibanez1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Also bought MA5 shorts. I always like the sound of the MA1 shorts but they're a little too chaotic for general use. This seems like a more balanced patch with that same teldex sound.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 29, 2022)

Anyone have opinions on the Modus Shakuhachis? They sound pretty incredible.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 29, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Anyone have opinions on the Modus Shakuhachis? They sound pretty incredible.


They are very good imo.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 29, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> They are very good imo.


Thanks. I had been debating between those and the Salu Piano and Harp.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 29, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Thanks. I had been debating between those and the Salu Piano and Harp.


I think you would have to get a dedicated library from Sonica or Premiere to get better than Modus. The Modus ones are way better than the SF kitbag or Jade imo.


----------



## macmac (Dec 29, 2022)

I was thinking of Icy, but wonder whether it's redundant to what I have already, Time Textures, various string libs, etc. or if it is something special in and of itself.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2022)

Does Babel ever go on sale or is using the holiday voucher my best bet? The reason I ask is because I don’t really need the library so I’m willing to wait, and to be honest I have no idea if I would even use it in my music often, but there is something special about this library that makes me incredibly happy when I hear the demos and patches!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 31, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Does Babel ever go on sale or is using the holiday voucher my best bet? The reason I ask is because I don’t really need the library so I’m willing to wait, and to be honest I have no idea if I would even use it in my music often, but there is something special about this library that makes me incredibly happy when I hear the demos and patches!


Other than intro pricing I don’t recall anything from that line going on sale.


----------



## Iondot (Dec 31, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Does Babel ever go on sale or is using the holiday voucher my best bet? The reason I ask is because I don’t really need the library so I’m willing to wait, and to be honest I have no idea if I would even use it in my music often, but there is something special about this library that makes me incredibly happy when I hear the demos and patches!


Well worth it to use the voucher. Fantastic with a little reverb on top.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 31, 2022)

Downloading Salu Piano, Kannel and Harp right now...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

super dumb question time: Ark 5 Woodwinds. Is there anything to be gained from the "Woodwind Ensemble" patches if you own both "High Woodwinds" and "Low Woodwinds" individually? Looking at the articulations they seem to be the same. Are the High & Low Woodwinds just layered together to make the "Woodwind Ensemble" patches?

Got the High Woodwinds last year and thinking of going with the Low Woodwinds this year.


----------



## Petrucci (Jan 1, 2023)

Got Khosso for 24$ altogether, not bad)


----------



## Evans (Jan 1, 2023)

SomeGuy said:


> super dumb question time: Ark 5 Woodwinds. Is there anything to be gained from the "Woodwind Ensemble" patches if you own both "High Woodwinds" and "Low Woodwinds" individually? Looking at the articulations they seem to be the same. Are the High & Low Woodwinds just layered together to make the "Woodwind Ensemble" patches?


Some quick spot checking catches a few minor differences, but nothing extraordinary (granted, I only tested a handful of articulations).

On several articulations, putting Ensemble on Ch 1 and both Low and High on Ch 2 sounds exactly the same across both channels.

In some, however, there seems to be at least some leveling in the Ensemble artics that's different than what Low and High load by default. But that's all I've noticed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

Thank you so much Evans for taking the time to examine this!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## JohnS (Jan 3, 2023)

After long agonizing, I finally picked *MA5 Male Choir* for:
- seems to nicely complement my Female Choir from The Orchestral Essentials by Sonuscore
- choir shouldn't clash with instruments/sections from other libs/halls
- Teldex Scoring Stage + 5 mic signals should help in blending with other libs
- legato with changing vovels
- swells, crescendos, shepard tones, etc.

Learned a lot about other OT libs, trying to put those 25€ to best use.
Clever marketing I must admit.
Happy so far.


----------



## ism (Jan 3, 2023)

Gosh, if some us had clients we could bill for the time it took to research how best to spend this free 25€, we’d have been able to buy a dozen more.


----------



## Wensleydale (Jan 3, 2023)

I am very tempted by Opaline, which looks enormous fun. Does anyone want to dissuade me?


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 3, 2023)

ism said:


> Gosh, if some us had clients we could bill for the time it took to research how best to spend this free 25€, we’d have been able to buy a dozen more.


That's why I pick a big library I like and just chip away...


----------



## nikkimoll (Jan 4, 2023)

I bought Sub Drones from Drones library for 1 EUR cause i love gorgeous powerful subs.
There are never too much subs. 😀 (ofc, it's joke).
Yes, I know that I can get most subs by myself, but I still love that beautiful evolving oppressive sounds.


----------



## Snarf (Jan 4, 2023)

Could someone tell me how long this offer lasts?


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 4, 2023)

Snarf said:


> Could someone tell me how long this offer lasts?


The voucher expires on January 5, 2023.


----------



## Snarf (Jan 4, 2023)

kgdrum said:


> voucher expires on January 5, 2023.


Thanks! 😊


----------



## JohnS (Jan 4, 2023)

lettucehat said:


> That's why I pick a big library I like and just chip away...


Just because you've spent those countles hours learning which libs you like EARLIER?


----------



## Jackal_King (Jan 4, 2023)

Picked up Icy from Salu yesterday. Will give it a try tonight and will buy the piano, solo viola, string ensemble and Evolving from the library at a later time.


----------



## Iondot (Jan 4, 2023)

I used the voucher for a strong discount to the Salu Female Ensemble, but there was a problem. It was so appealing I cracked and had to buy the whole Salu library. Unfortunately the voucher amount didn't get carried over to the price so I ended up paying the full (though still introductory) price.

Good Lord this product sounds amazing though! @OrchestralTools really knocked this one out of the park, (despite a couple of small but odd omissions to the articulations.)

If anyone is still deciding, I'd highly recommend the Salu piano. Despite the literally hundreds of other pianos out on the market, it is really a thing of beauty.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 4, 2023)

With the voucher and edu discount, I picked up 1st violins from Berlin Con Sordino Strings. I figure it's a safer way to try out that library before taking a chance on the whole thing.


----------



## KenV (Jan 4, 2023)

I bought the Basso Profundo Choir from Ark 2. I love the sound and it fills a hole from my other choir libraries. It's so great that they make individual instruments available like this.


----------



## Evil Danbo (Jan 4, 2023)

*Salu Kannel*, i love how it sounds 

A quick demo of the Kannel with 3 instances using sustains, and the rythm using staccato. Added a little bit of Lexicon 480 Essentials hall reverb. The song is _Terra's Theme_ from Final Fantasy VI videogame.


View attachment Terra's Theme (Salu Kannel Demo).mp3


I hope I can help someone with their decision


----------



## mgaewsj (Jan 4, 2023)

I just grabbed Time (Micro) Orchestra!


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 4, 2023)

Just checking to see if someone hasn’t used the voucher but is still able to apply it in cart. I had it applied and went to make the purchase and my card issuer didn’t let the transaction go through. Turns out they wanted to verify that it was a legit purchase by me.

That’s great actually, but after being told to make the purchase again and entering the voucher code, the pop-message said that the code was invalid because it had been used already OR had expired. I’m not sure which. I’ve already contacted support, but wanted to ask here too.


----------



## stixman (Jan 4, 2023)

I had same experience saying expired also contacted support!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 4, 2023)

galactic orange said:


> Just checking to see if someone hasn’t used the voucher but is still able to apply it in cart. I had it applied and went to make the purchase and my card issuer didn’t let the transaction go through. Turns out they wanted to verify that it was a legit purchase by me.
> 
> That’s great actually, but after being told to make the purchase again and entering the voucher code, the pop-message said that the code was invalid because it had been used already OR had expired. I’m not sure which. I’ve already contacted support, but wanted to ask here too.


Unfortunately it’s past midnight in Germany, the voucher expired on January 5, 2023.
Orchestral Tools probably based this expiration on German time.
German precision.


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 4, 2023)

kgdrum said:


> Unfortunately it’s past midnight in Germany, the voucher expired on January 5, 2023.
> Orchestral Tools probably based this expiration on German time.
> German precision.


I suspected this as a possibility. However, the code applied in the cart the first time I attempted the purchase. I’m hoping they have a record of it and will consider that.

Edit: Update OT was very quick to help me out. Great support!


----------



## stixman (Jan 4, 2023)

Yes quick response!


----------



## Wensleydale (Jan 4, 2023)

kgdrum said:


> Unfortunately it’s past midnight in Germany, the voucher expired on January 5, 2023.
> Orchestral Tools probably based this expiration on German time.
> German precision.


In case anyone else is confused, the voucher was still valid at 07.45 GMT today (5 Jan). I assume it expires at midnight tonight.


----------



## Vik (Jan 5, 2023)

Wensleydale said:


> In case anyone else is confused, the voucher was still valid at 07.45 GMT today (5 Jan). I assume it expires at midnight tonight.


Thanks for the tip, just got Chamber Celli from Tallin.


----------



## Covent Garden (Jan 5, 2023)

kgdrum said:


> Unfortunately it’s past midnight in Germany, the voucher expired on January 5, 2023.
> Orchestral Tools probably based this expiration on German time.
> German precision.


Maybe, but I have bought just a few minutes ago Baroque Flute ... In germany now is January 5, so the voucher is still valid during the next 12 hours (German time now: 12.00 am)


----------



## Petter Rong (Jan 5, 2023)

Since the voucher seems to be still up (and I missed the email so just found out about it 😅), does anyone wanna help me out choosing before the clock strikes midnight? 😁
This is my list:

- MA5 Mixed Choir (or female choir)
- MA5 Shorts Master
- MA5 Trumpet Ensemble a4
- TIME Micro Time Orchestra
- Drones Sub Drones

Not really looking for anything specific. I'm bit lacking in the choir department maybe, but I don't expect a €32 section to completely cover that need anyway. All tips welcome 🙂


----------



## Markastellor (Jan 5, 2023)

Still up as I write this. Just got Soft Low Drones for $9.


----------



## Markastellor (Jan 5, 2023)

Markastellor said:


> Still up as I write this. Just got Soft Low Drones for $9.


Thanks OT!


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 5, 2023)

Used the voucher and got the Salu Solo Harp for free.
It's a different harp. A lot brighter, closer and pluckier than I expected, but a little FF Pro Q3 to darken it up and then positioned it a little further back and sounds very nice.

The irregular octave drops and especially the irregular repetitions are really nice.


----------



## hayvel (Jan 5, 2023)

Jackal_King said:


> Picked up Icy from Salu yesterday. Will give it a try tonight and will buy the piano, solo viola, string ensemble and Evolving from the library at a later time.


Same for me. Was a quick decision based on the demo, the way it clicked with me. Looking forward to check it out.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Jan 5, 2023)

Got Solo Opera. Got Eternal Vocals last year; awesome.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 5, 2023)

N.Caffrey said:


> Downloaded Icy from Salu, good stuff in there


I got Evolving. Sounded pretty pretty good.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Saturday at 7:33 AM)

Jrettetsoh said:


> Got Solo Opera. Got Eternal Vocals last year; awesome.


Awesome, many thanks!


----------

